# 1st Audax of the Year



## Bugner (25 Mar 2010)

Start of Summertime Special in Stevenage on Sunday! The name is apt as always, the forecast is chucking it down with poor visibility. Last year, this was my first ever Audax. I got a p*nct*re after literally 2 minutes  and at one point there was a snow flurry . So I can't wait to see what happens this year


----------



## Bugner (29 Mar 2010)

Well the rain didn't materialise yesterday as forecast, but no matter which direction I was cycling in yesterday there was a poxy headwind


----------

